

Virtual Graveyard Holds Dead of MySpace - dpapathanasiou
http://www.nytimes.com/aponline/us/AP-Dying-on-the-Web.html

======
dpapathanasiou
Someone here at news.yc was talking about this very concept; I'm not sure if
this is his site, or if someone else had the same idea and executed it.

